# Reptile Rescue Hull



## Specialist Wildlife (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is still in existance?
If so has anyone visited their new rescue site?

Just trying to update our links so any info would be handy.

Thanks


----------



## Banditman (Jun 19, 2010)

the rescue center with anthony has closed.
we continue to help all reptiles now under the name Iguana rescue this is run by myself Colin my number is 07708157467 if you have any questions.
thank you.
Colin


----------

